# Proud owner of secondhand grinder



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I am following in Surfer's footsteps by bagging myself a Cunill Tauro from ebay. It has a Fracino doser on the front which threw me initially. I have been on the hunt for a while and managed to build up enough Christmas money to splash out. I had been looking out for a Mazzer Mini but they seemed to sell above my budget.

It's currently in pieces after a thorough clean last night so when its all back together again I will post some pictures. I am hoping that I can buy a small hopper for it since Mrs Banish is unhappy that it will not fit under the kitchen cabinets. If I fail in my task I may follow Surfer's example or ask Don for tips.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing some pics of your new purchase.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done, small hoppers are relatively easy to source so hopefully Mrs B will have a smile on her face shortly.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Two pictures of my new grinder, one with a comparison with an Iberital MC2. You see why I need a smaller hopper!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mmmmmm I can see what you mean!! Great grinder all joking aside.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow it's massive. Can it be used without the hopper? As I weigh my beans before grind I can get away without a hopper. Although it doesn't look right. Alternatively find a unit you have nothing in and cut a hole in the bottom







Sorry!

Have you tried dialing it in yet?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Tis but a modestly sized device Banish, the MC2 only comes halfway up the doser on my Royal. Mind you on cold mornings I have to brush snow off the top of the hopper due to its altitude. I fortunately have no height restrictions, handy as the Royal would not fit under the standard worktop to cupboard gap even without a hopper at all.

Anyway, I don`t think there is a stock short hopper for the Tauro and I would be having a search to see if a short one from another manufacturer does one that fits the hopper mount or perhaps cut the existing one down and source a lid from a round storage box to fit the top and finally there is the plastic pop bottle cut down to size mod that I have seen.

Have fun.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I could pour enough beans in without requiring a hopper. I wasn't allowed much time to play with my toy last night, only to reassemble after a good clean. No dialling in yet either, but I will be buying some cheap beans from the supermarket for the job. My precious squaremile winter espresso beans are still going through the MC2.

Don - I'm glad you don't fear any competition on the size front







. I have read of people customising kitchen units but Mrs Banish might have something to say about that. Verde Coffee believe they have a smaller hopper so I will give that a try. Otherwise its a DIY job.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want more beans in the throat (and no hopper) try a stainless steel jam funnel. Loads available on fleabay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Tala-Stainless-Steel-Jam-Funnel-Preserving-Jars-141-/390262219408?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item5add70e290#ht_1403wt_905

These fit Mazzers comfortably and look quite good too.

(I have no connection with the vendor of this item - there are loads of different ones on fleabay - this is for illustration only.)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What a great idea.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree, thats a belting idea Vintage.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't forget that most grinders are gravity fed and require the weight of the beans above to feed the burrs

They can be used without hoppers but to the detriment of the grind consistency

Constant applied weight is better than none at all


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Mark @ Verde Coffee was really helpful and managed to unearth a small hopper that would fit my grinder. He even measured the hopper to ensure it would fit under my kitchen cabinet. A big thank-you.

I finally got time last night to dial the machine in. The difference in grind between this and the MC2 is remarkable - its so much more consistent. But I am not as happy with the doser which quickly gets covered in grinds that have to be cleaned out.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The small hopper looks good. Are you having to clean the dossier after each use or at the end of the day?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I am using a brush but it's not as effective as unscrewing it all and washing it out.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Banish, does the exit chute from the burrs open straight out into the doser?

An observation from my Mazzer that might help - Sitting over the exit chute there is a microswitched paddle for the auto cutoff when the doser is full. When it is in place, it also directs the grinds downwards into the doser segments. When grinding, I have been getting very little grind retention with it in place. I took it off as a test and found that I then got grinds all over as you are and consequently lots more retention and mess.

So it might be worth adding some sort of plate to direct the grinds downwards, the downside will be a bit more fiddling about to clean the grinds retained in the burr exit chute.

Nice short hopper BTW, I should have guessed that the Tranquilo (I assume) hopper might fit.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Also, for thoroughly cleaning out the doser I use the vacuum cleaner with a flexible nook and cranny attachment in addition to a stiff brush.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, the exit chute opens straight out into the doser with no plate or cutoff switch. Our existing vacuum cleaner has lost some of its attachments and I think the long arm is a bit unwieldy to swing about in the kitchen. But I will see if I can come up with something.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my attachment from Lidl but Wilkinsons do one very similar.http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Vacuum-Cleaners/Wilko-Cleaning-Flexible-Nozzle-Universal/invt/0296412?htxt=Q1SnmusqwS4GVTlTCvfInjbfToXyhYiL1fDiaTDS8WoJD5FQ%2FnbHFmzs6WJ3GjegfC%2Fde0f1B%2B43%0AooFd43AnmA%3D%3D


----------

